# Missouri Homestead for Preppers



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

We started setting up this homestead for end times, but I lost my job, and we had to move. Here's the details:

5br, 3ba, 2 story, 12 acres mostly pasture and mostly fenced, pond that doesn't go stagnant, nice sized goat shed, machine shed, a few other sheds, deep well that has plenty of water, and best of all... it's very rural, the only house on a dead end road, yet only 7 miles from all the shopping you'd need.

We planted chokeberries, elderberries, and raspberries, and autumn olive berries are native. We planted plum, cherry, and peach, and it had apple and pear trees. The garden area we had has nice dark soil. We planted a pumpkin patch and grew a few hundred pumpkins, all from our compost pile.

The downstairs has 10 inches of insulation with 3 sides partially underground. It has a fireplace with Buck insert, electric furnace new in 2009, and heat pump new in 2010. And if things don't go down hill sooner than later, dsl is available. 


Here's the craigslist listing:
http://springfield.craigslist.org/reo/4180880428.html

Here's the thread I had last year when we listed:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/real-estate/436660-sw-missouri-homestead.html

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope you find a buyer soon sounds like a nice place.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

t aeup the 2nd link doesn't work at least not for me. It looks like a really nice place. No price was listed on your ad that I saw.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

2nd link works for me and that shows a list price of $125,000.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Raymond. We're finding a lot of folks aren't able to get financing, so we're open to a lease-to-own situation that would enable them to get their credit straightened out.

The asking price is $125,000. I just noticed the craigslist ad has $124,900 though.


----------



## tonylee (May 13, 2013)

Is this place still available? My family and I are considering a move from NW MO to the Ozarks and the Buffalo area just keeps popping up! I can't see any of the pics that are supposed to be on here for some reason. Would love to see some of them as the place sounds ideal. Thanks!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

CL post didn't show up for me. Neither did the other link.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

The craigslist ad is empty. The other one to the older thread is showing up. Sounds like a good place. Good luck.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Would like pics if still available. Thank You


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

If this is still available, could you add a link to pics and contact information? TIA


----------

